# Gators



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone encounter any gators while wading the Galveston/Surfside areas? Read a report of a couple of them recently spotted near SLP.

Started googling and they are pretty common in the area (not totally surprised)

Tight lines!


----------



## jgj1966 (Mar 8, 2005)

homerc713 said:


> Anyone encounter any gators while wading the Galveston/Surfside areas? Read a report of a couple of them recently spotted near SLP.
> 
> Started googling and they are pretty common in the area (not totally surprised)
> 
> Tight lines!


Found this beast in the side of the road near Chocolate Bayou on May 14th. Lot of gators out there around the BNWR. They are curious but not aggressive


----------

